# Ubuntu announces official phone OS



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Check it out. GNex is also the only officially supported device at the moment.

http://mobile.theverge.com/2013/1/2/3827922/ubuntu-phone-os-announcement

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tr4656 (Feb 2, 2012)

Seems cool but it doesn't support any android apps from what they said. Seems kind of inconvenient and there isn't any code available to the public yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Can you run normal ubuntu/linux applications, or do they have to be modified for the phone OS?


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh man I can't wait for devs to start tinkering. This would almost make me ditch android and put this on my nexus.


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

Gonna be real interesting when they decide to release the images so when can try it out on our Nexi.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

I can't wait to get a taste of this. I needed something to breath new life into this phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tr4656 (Feb 2, 2012)

Schoat333 said:


> Can you run normal ubuntu/linux applications, or do they have to be modified for the phone OS?


I would imagine it would be like windows 8 where you have to have specific phone optimized programs

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

I predict this will fail miserably. It looks pretty but so does Unity and most agree that it runs like piss. No Android/Google apps will doom it. Unless a major manufacturer jumps on this I don't see this as anything more than something to play around with. I hope I'm wrong but doubt it.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

tr4656 said:


> I would imagine it would be like windows 8 where you have to have specific phone optimized programs
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thats what I'm thinking too, at least when it come to a GUI. Terminal apps tho? That might be interesting.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

If they've made it this far would've you agree that apps would be soon to follow? I guess I'm just trying to be optimistic, as this would rock not to mention blow the competition out of the running.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jrmiller (Dec 20, 2012)

this interests me. cant wait to see what the devs do with it.


----------



## vladimirhtg (Jan 12, 2012)

I AM SO EXCITED. its not too often that I get excited about something other than cars and women, but this is exciting

Sent from my Etch A Sketch


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks good. This might fly in Europe or other countries where Linux is more widely used and the phone carriers structure is different.

As soon as I heard completely open no way will Verizon or ATT ever touch it with a ten foot pole, Sprint just lost in recent years on the gamble of webOS over iPhone so they will be gun shy so it's really down to TMobile and they might mess with it if they thought it would take off.

I think the states best bet of some mobile freedom would be for Google to become a carrier and force the other carriers to change the way they do business. But just my opinion.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm very interested to see where this goes. I think it could be awesome if executed correctly. I would just hate to see what happened to Microsoft happen to Canonical. I want to like it so badly. Looks like they are saying they will have a version available for galaxy nexus users by February too. From what I've seen it looks pretty cool. Just have to wonder how functional it will actually be at first.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Seems a bit like MeeGo and that turned out well. Yes they may be popular as far as linux goes on a computer but this will never get mainstream IMO.


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

I think theres great potential in this. Not as in carriers jumping on board anytime soon or ever for that matter. But wow, this is a big step towards something possibly great. Looks like its a ways off from being anything like what our genius developers have provided to us but im sure in the future this will be tinkered with within our community. A great foundation has been laid i believe. I watched the video from the link in the op and im liking how functional they have made it in terms of usability. I personally think the colors and layout of ubuntu on a pc is awful, but it is very popular none the less. This oozes sexual visual pleasure on a gnex though  very excited to see how this grows.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

akellar said:


> I predict this will fail miserably. It looks pretty but so does Unity and most agree that it runs like piss. No Android/Google apps will doom it. Unless a major manufacturer jumps on this I don't see this as anything more than something to play around with. I hope I'm wrong but doubt it.


Idk. They have said they have plenty of manufactures on board with shipping their OS standard. That is for the desktop version though, however, I think this would be a good alternative for entry level phones. I'd imagine it would play a hand in the over costs as well. But, time will tell.


----------



## tr4656 (Feb 2, 2012)

Schoat333 said:


> Thats what I'm thinking too, at least when it come to a GUI. Terminal apps tho? That might be interesting.


Unless they implement it well, seems useless or annoying at best. Typing in terminal is pretty annoying with the virtual keyboard IMO (with the symbols and whatnot) just doesn't seem practical to use over android in the first place unless people are porting over apps. The one benefit i do see is that abandoning the VM will make the system overall faster.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fr4nk1yn (May 26, 2012)

I'm anxious to pay with this. (I wonder what the point of an announcement was today instead of just waiting for ces. Are they trying to get traffic to their booth?)
Right now I use my phone for messages web browsing, news feeds and navigation. Everything wiser is fine on my nexus 7. I could see using it IF navigation is implemented properly.


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

hopefully it can be ported to the vzw nexus. But I think it would be hard.


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

so wait how can i get this on my vzw nexus now lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

billymaloney3 said:


> so wait how can i get this on my vzw nexus now lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Hack Ubuntu's servers...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shiznic (Jun 2, 2012)

coldconfession13 said:


> hopefully it can be ported to the vzw nexus. But I think it would be hard.


if you watch the video it is made to be on the gnex. and and thats it for right now


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

yes but probably a gsm version. I wonder what would a dev have to do to get the vzw radios to work


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

it's good that the test/beta for this is going to be developed for fully unlockable android phones most likely just nexus phones for now. Until a manufacturer gets on board with Canonical for developing the real deal. The phone is going to use the same apps as the PC, each app just has to be configured for the aspects of the phone and it's all from the same software center which is how they have the TV apps setup as well. Plus it can use HTML5 apps also as a light weight app option, but of course won't be as extensive. They just recently acquired a manufacturer deal for the TV which they are keeping tight lipped about. But this is all very exciting. With Valve pushing to get games on Ubuntu and Canonical has been pushing to get more quality apps added to the Ubuntu software center. I'm sure it will be developed for the GSM Galaxy Nexus but it won't be to hard to port to VZW. The OS is designed to use the same android drivers. just have to use the VZW proprietary drivers and radios. Supposedly the source will be available mid-janurary according to Mark Shuttleworth.


----------



## tallnerd1985 (Nov 18, 2011)

I think Ubuntu on Android will fare better than Ubuntu Mobile at first due to being able to use Android on the go then docking your phone for Ubuntu mode. Since both OS's can run concurrently on the same handset using the same kernel, it will suit me find until Chrome is merged into Android.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## esteway.619 (Dec 14, 2011)

coldconfession13 said:


> yes but probably a gsm version. I wonder what would a dev have to do to get the vzw radios to work


I'm sure a dev will port to the toro version. Just don't expect 4g to work. I'm sure that will be the hard part.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/ubuntu-phone-download-will-be-ready-late-february


----------



## Lanmonster (May 9, 2012)

Hey guys, the buzz about Ubuntu mobile has got me really excited and I want to try it out but I don't want to lose my android data. Can I make a nandroid and flash back to it if I want?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

ubuntu topics merged


----------



## LethalTomKitty (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi this may seem kind of a dumb/impossible question but since android uses a Linux kernel and Ubuntu is Linux, will it be possible to port Ubuntu for phones ( http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone ) when it is realesed? If it is possible would it be as simple as compiling it from source?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

First off that is the actual mobile OS so no porting involved. Second the galaxy nexus will be the only supported device.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Chuckleb0ne (Oct 3, 2012)

Sandman007 said:


> First off that is the actual mobile OS so no porting involved. Second the galaxy nexus will be the only supported device.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


Well, it will eventual make its way over here. Just gotta wait until devs can mess around with it on the nexus.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Merged Ubuntu threads again, yay


----------



## Dougal (Jan 6, 2013)

It's all about having freedom in a competitive World.
If Ubuntu succeeds and interfaces with all platforms seamlessly then we can look forward to much better choice from all who want to contribute to produce apps that will allow us mere mortals to tailor our phones, tablets and pcs that we pay for, to look and feel and operate the way we want them to and not the software vendors 'locked in' systems that force us to be limited.
It's like having a car or house that you want to change to the way you feel comfortable to live with BUT if you don't want to tinker then, just like any other person we will have the freedom to choose to leave the devices running with Ubuntu just the way it's supplied.
We already have some great operating systems in the opensource World taken up by all sorts of authorities because they demand the freedom to change the way the systems work to suit their needs. Just look at the film industry for one or the US military (I am told), they use Linux widely to 'get the job done' at minimal cost. Linux runs the spacecraft travelling to other Worlds - doesn't it? So lets give it a chance to show what can be done with an operating system.
Does this sound okay? I haven't gone over the top have I...


----------

